# Hybrid of Phal. appendiculata - Phalaenopsis Tassanee Jongdamkerng



## ORG (Oct 18, 2010)

A true miniature was the result of the cross between _Phalaenopsis appendiculata_ and _Phal. equestris_.
Here one parent
*Phalaenopsis appendiculata*











and the white form





Here the result of the cross, a hybrid which flowered 3 months or longer

*Phalaenopsis  Tassanee Jongdamkerng*





















I think it is the begin of a wonderful hybridizing line

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 18, 2010)

It is awesome!!!!! Bravo!!!!


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 18, 2010)

Very interesting, Olaf. How big is the actual plant???


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 18, 2010)

interesting! the name is larger than the flowers  that appendiculata is pretty nice, by the way


----------



## Shiva (Oct 18, 2010)

Interesting indeed! Will be exciting to see what comes next. Perhaps breeding it with a larger species.


----------



## ORG (Oct 18, 2010)

The whole plant is so big like the second word of the name around 5 cm

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 18, 2010)

It is so cute.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 19, 2010)

How wonderful!


----------



## ronan (Oct 19, 2010)

here're two other one i saw:
one is with a doriaenopsis i think and other i already forget!








thus i got some app crossed to lobbii but don't have the possibility to take pics!
flower look mostly like app with lobbii colors


----------



## Darin (Oct 19, 2010)

Very interesting hybrid Olaf.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2010)

Sweet little things.


----------



## ORG (Oct 19, 2010)

Here some pictures of the cross with *Doritis pulcherrima*. I get the pictures some years agog from the breeder of this cross *Hou Tse Liu* fromTaipeh.

*Doriatenopsis  San Shia Appendo*
















Also when the quality of the pictures is not the best, you can imagine how nice this hybrid is.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Pete (Oct 19, 2010)

man that thing looks *WAY* overpotted


----------



## Brian Monk (Oct 20, 2010)

VERY tiny! It makes the current crop of miniature Phals look large, and I can fit 2 dozen of those in a sqare meter. 

Glad to see you still on the cutting edge of hybridizng, Olaf. Can't wait to see what you show us next.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice, Olaf. The second plant with the pods is a beauty. If I could find plants like that, it could tempt me to grow a phal or two.

Chuck


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2010)

Very sweet. Interesting shapes.


----------

